# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 50gal after the first week



## Dave Cushing (Aug 4, 2003)

Well it has been 1 week (actually one week tomorrow) with my new tank and so far, everything is well. I heavily planted (at least in my opinion) because I like the thick, lush look.

Some pictures:




























Sorry about the quality, I have spent alot on my tank, but not alot on my camera







.

Here are some of the specs:

Acrylic Aquarium drilled so all plumbing is under the tank in the stand.

Magnum 350 Canister filter

100watt Jager Heater (So. Cal)

Lighting- 2x96 watt 6700k P.C.s (Timed so each bulb is on 7 hours, with 2 hour overlap) This gives me 10 hours of 96 W and 2 hours of 192 W.

Pressurized CO2 with a Reactor 1000 and Pinpoint pH controller. I have the pH controller set for a range of 6.8 - 7.0

Water - RO/DI reconstituted with Seachem Equilibrium

Fertilizers - Seachem Flourish, Seachem Flourish Iron, Seachem Flourish Phosphate, KNO3, KH2SO4

Substrate - 30 lbs of Flourite over 25 lbs of Red Sea Flora Base

Fish

2 Angelfish
6 Black Phantom Tetras
6 Silver Tip Tetras
5 Cory Cats

Plants:

5 Corkscrew Val
2 Red Rubin 
5 Telenthera
2 Ruffle Sword 
2 Anacharis 
5 Cabomba, Purple
4 Ludwigia, Broadleaf
7 Chain Sword
4 Didiplis Diandra 
2 Mayaca 
3 Ludwigia gladulosa
3 Rosette Swords

Let me know what you think.

Dave


----------



## Dave Cushing (Aug 4, 2003)

Well it has been 1 week (actually one week tomorrow) with my new tank and so far, everything is well. I heavily planted (at least in my opinion) because I like the thick, lush look.

Some pictures:




























Sorry about the quality, I have spent alot on my tank, but not alot on my camera







.

Here are some of the specs:

Acrylic Aquarium drilled so all plumbing is under the tank in the stand.

Magnum 350 Canister filter

100watt Jager Heater (So. Cal)

Lighting- 2x96 watt 6700k P.C.s (Timed so each bulb is on 7 hours, with 2 hour overlap) This gives me 10 hours of 96 W and 2 hours of 192 W.

Pressurized CO2 with a Reactor 1000 and Pinpoint pH controller. I have the pH controller set for a range of 6.8 - 7.0

Water - RO/DI reconstituted with Seachem Equilibrium

Fertilizers - Seachem Flourish, Seachem Flourish Iron, Seachem Flourish Phosphate, KNO3, KH2SO4

Substrate - 30 lbs of Flourite over 25 lbs of Red Sea Flora Base

Fish

2 Angelfish
6 Black Phantom Tetras
6 Silver Tip Tetras
5 Cory Cats

Plants:

5 Corkscrew Val
2 Red Rubin 
5 Telenthera
2 Ruffle Sword 
2 Anacharis 
5 Cabomba, Purple
4 Ludwigia, Broadleaf
7 Chain Sword
4 Didiplis Diandra 
2 Mayaca 
3 Ludwigia gladulosa
3 Rosette Swords

Let me know what you think.

Dave


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I for one really really like it!

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I am getting broken links for yout pictures.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Try these

























"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice Dave, I like it a lot. The Cabomba intersperesed with the other plants gives it a very unified and natural feel. I think you should put some of your discus in there though.









BTW, that bright orange thumb adds a good splash of color to the whole composition.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL!!!









Good looking tank btw.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------

